# Fbq2496....how loud is your hum?



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

hellu!
ok just bought this fbq2496..
and have been :reading: about the hum issues....
how loud is the hum, if someone still have that issue?..is it clearly heard ?
i have a very low humming noise coming out from sub...when i really listen after hum...
and now that i know that the hum is there it annoys me..:wits-end:
i already tried to shift power from an grounded outlet vs a non-grounded one..no difference...

but when i pull the rca coming from receiver..the hum is gone...
have any of you tried or/ whould something like this be helpful:
http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/210_1331174287/NA2M-D0B-TX_detail.aspx

btw....my connection is xlr's at fbq and then to rca @ amp....
thanks/H the newbie...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

So you have RCA out at the receiver and XLR in at the BFD. Can you tell us the configuration of the cable you're using?

brucek


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> So you have RCA out at the receiver and XLR in at the BFD. Can you tell us the configuration of the cable you're using?
> 
> brucek


hi! ok...you are awake over there... 
i'm using unbalanced @ the xlr's (pin 1+3 bridged)
any concerns with that?
/H


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

No hum with my FBQ2496, and I am using RCA cables only.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> i'm using unbalanced @ the xlr's (pin 1+3 bridged)
> any concerns with that?


I would remove the pin-1 to pin-3 bridge, leaving pin-1 open.

brucek


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> I would remove the pin-1 to pin-3 bridge, leaving pin-1 open.
> 
> brucek


ok...will try that tomorrow.. perhaps it's that easy... 

hmmm what connection whould that be?..some sort of semi un/balalanced xlr?... :heehee:
well...only time will tell....tomorrow..or later today (it's 2.30 am here now)....i was thinking of something like that before........let's all put our hands together and.. raying:
regards/mrH


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

OvalNut said:


> No hum with my FBQ2496, and I am using RCA cables only.
> 
> 
> Tim
> :drive:


ok...rca to 1/4 jack youmean? or have you modded the fbq to rca?.... 
there are lucky guys in this world....with life sooo easy.....i'm not one of them though... :sob: 
keep on rocki'n /H


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, I'm using 1/4" to RCA adapters in the jacks on the FBQ.


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

ok... 
tried the xlr/pin 1 open thing..but hum is still there:sad2:
also tried couple of complete cables with 1/4 to rca...same thing there....hmm:dontknow:
/H


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Hasse....

From the receiver you are connected in the low level dedicated sub out let i take it.


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

mojogoes said:


> Hi Hasse....
> 
> From the receiver you are connected in the low level dedicated sub out let i take it.


hi!
yes i'm using the dedicated sub out rca from my receiver.. (Pioneer Vsx Ax2a-s)

/H


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> ok...
> tried the xlr/pin 1 open thing..but hum is still there


Well, that indicates the noise is resident on the signal line and it's not a ground loop issue with the FBQ. This is backed up by the fact that an ungrounded outlet didn't clear the problem. 

This would also indicate that the problem would still exist if you removed the FBQ and connected directly from the reciever to the sub.

Is that true?

brucek


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> This would also indicate that the problem would still exist if you removed the FBQ and connected directly from the reciever to the sub.
> 
> Is that true?
> brucek


hi!
no hum when i connect directly to sub...:scratchhead:
/H


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

i'm gonna try later to take power from same ac-outlet to receiver ,fbq and sub to see if it makes any difference.....
/H


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Does something/parameter inside the bfd need shutting down/turning off......did i read somewahere that there is a noise reduction file/download file etc.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I may have an answer but its from the AVforums....am i ok to post it for you or not.....it could be from here any vays.


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

mojogoes said:


> Does something/parameter inside the bfd need shutting down/turning off......did i read somewahere that there is a noise reduction file/download file etc
> I may have an answer but its from the AVforums....am i ok to post it for you or not.....it could be from here any vays.


post link?
or post here or send PM to me... 
regards/H


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't seem to find it now but how many filters have you got in place...........if there has been two many filters being used apparently it results in a very high gain and there for hum or hissing noises as a result.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-forum/8398-does-anyone-use-hd-400-get-rid-hum.html


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

mojogoes said:


> I can't seem to find it now but how many filters have you got in place...........if there has been two many filters being used apparently it results in a very high gain and there for hum or hissing noises as a result.


haven't gotten that far yet in my calibrations..:bigsmile:
so the answer is: i use 0 filters.... 
/H


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Right gotcha.......so try the Art cleanboxII and see how you do i've just ordered one because knowing my luck it'll huumm along also.....


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

problem solved...i think...:jump:
i connected all equips to same power outlet and can't hear any hum...:jump:
(atleast not tonight....maybe i'm little def after running freq-sweeps all afternoon:bigsmile

hopefully it's silent tomorrow also...then i just need to buy some new power extension cords/boxes..

thanks all!/H

now onto next issues...:sweat:


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Good to see your problems are sorted/just begining just like me when all/most of my gear comes this week :dizzy:.:bigsmile:


----------

